# Whistling Billboards



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these 3 billboards for a grand total of $21 bucks, all work. 1 has the button, the other 2 do not.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good acquisition. B*uttons are easy to find. Another way to use them is with a track pressure trip so engines blow them automatically. (I have no idea why the text switched to BOLD.)*


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Got these 3 billboards for a grand total of $21 bucks, all work. 1 has the button, the other 2 do not.
> View attachment 541086


I really like mine! I always blow the whistle before moving my steamers. Thanks Loren
!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice score like the whistle blowers myself. These r mine. I have two more on my lay out.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice buy flyernut! Guess since I see this is becoming a trend I should get pictures of mine. 

Kenny


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

The one on the left looks to be in excellent condition and the center one looks very good. The one on the right is rather rough but for what you paid, I'm sure you're not complaining. Having at least one of the control buttons is icing on the cake.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have two buttons the on the right the billboard is in good shape. So cleaned it put new wires. General cleaning the other two were a mess rusted bad shape. The middle billboard couldnt save tryed but couldn't. So rewired both cleabed and repainted. Both light green ones have the lights. Also thankyou.

Al


----------

